# Henry Ford Special



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

I've only read about this in two places on the internet, but there is mention of a steam locomotive that Henry Ford owned called the "Henry Ford Special" but I cannot find any more info on it. Can anyone shed light on what was the train, use, time in service etc???

Thanks!
Allen


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe this pair of sites will answer most of your questions, Allen:

http://detroit1701.org/Henry Ford's Electric Railroad.html

http://www.goldenspike.us/si/CT047.html


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I see those Catenary towers all the time. I live & work in the area.

You can still see where the roundhouse and turntable were in the old DT&I (now GT/CN) yard in Flat Rock, MI


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe this was it.
I found the picture here,

http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/p/143455/1595350.aspx










I can't ind much info on it........yet.

Read about young Ford?

http://www.hfha.org/HenryFord.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope I was wrong, but it was Fords engine, he got it from Thomas Edison.

Heres Fords,









1897 Baldwin 4-4-0 which was Henry Ford's Personnel Locomotive when he owned the DT&I Railroad.

A link where I got it from.


http://www.trainweb.org/chris/ford.html


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

now you just need to find a pic of Henry Ford's electric locomotives he used on his lines Ed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AllenB said:


> I've only read about this in two places on the internet, but there is mention of a steam locomotive that Henry Ford owned called the "Henry Ford Special" but I cannot find any more info on it. Can anyone shed light on what was the train, use, time in service etc???
> 
> Thanks!
> Allen





gc53dfgc said:


> now you just need to find a pic of Henry Ford's electric locomotives he used on his lines Ed



Why?

He asked about the steam engine?

I did find some though.


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> now you just need to find a pic of Henry Ford's electric locomotives he used on his lines Ed


Yeah...real photos of the electric locomotives would be cool too


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AllenB said:


> Yeah...real photos of the electric locomotives would be cool too


I can't find the others I saw.....right now.

Heres one that is in Fords museum,














​ 

*Ingersoll-Rand Diesel-electric Locomotive, 1926*

Tucked away among the rolling stock and locomotives on display in Henry Ford Museum is an unassuming piece of railroad equipment, modest and apparently devoid of style or character. This little locomotive is one of the most significant items in the collection. It is one of the first locomotives to successfully use internal combustion instead of steam as its power source.

edit, whoops internal combustion.


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

big ed said:


> I can't find the others I saw.....right now.
> 
> Heres one that is in Fords museum,



Wow....and so modern and aerodynamic :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about the FIRST ELECTRIC RAIL CAR?:thumbsup:










Blacksmith builds first electric rail car in 1834
*
*

Thomas Davenport, a blacksmith in Vermont, read about John Henry's electric motor in Silliman's Journal. He played with the concept and made it spin. Davenport saw his invention as a replacement for steam to drive locomotives, and used it to make a small model electric rail car in 1834.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I know this thread is ancient history, but I found it while looking through some things. 

It is true that Henry Ford owned the DT&I Railroad for awhile. He DID electrify it as an experiment (the catenary supports are still there).

DT&I/D&LN #7 is considered Ford's "Personal" locomotive. It was built by Baldwin in 1897 for the Detroit and Lima Northern. When Ford owned the DT&I, he enjoyed operating #7 on the line. It is currently nearing the end of a long restoration period and should be up and running by next year. I was just looking at it today  They had the tender hand painted and it is a work of art. It's going to look like it did when it rolled out of Baldwin in 1897, green paint and all.

4-4-0 #1 "Edison" (Ed showed it) was "built" in 1932. Ford wanted a Mason built 4-4-0 for the Museum but couldn't find one. Thomas Edison gave him a Manchester(?) 0-4-0 tank engine from one of his quarries and it was reworked using parts from a few engines into the 4-4-0 it is now. I believe they started operating it outside in 1969 or the early 1970's.

That diesel "boxcab" pictured above had nothing to do with the DT&I. I think it was donated to the museum in the 1980s (?).


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Is that over at Greenfield villiage right now?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> I know this thread is ancient history, but I found it while looking through some things.
> 
> It is true that Henry Ford owned the DT&I Railroad for awhile. He DID electrify it as an experiment (the catenary supports are still there).
> 
> ...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep. The picture of #7 is a bit outdated though 

The boiler is now back on the frame and they are in the process of installing the insulation and boiler jacketing.


----------

